# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  درس بخونم یا تست بزنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## Morvarid80

سلام به همه. آقا من برم سر اصل مطلب... من دوست دارم تعداد تستم بره بالا ولی درسنامه و کتاب درسی خیلی وقتمو میگیره. به نظرتون منطقیه که بدون هیچ درس خوندنی برم سراغ تستا همه رو هم غلط بزنم ولی تو تست یاد بگیرم؟ یا نه؟ کلا چجوری میتونم بیخیال درس و درسنامه شم؟؟؟؟

----------


## reza2018

اینکه در تست یاد بگیری مثل این هست که بگی با درس نامه از خودم آزمون بگیرم...همینقدر غیر منطقی هست.

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> سلام به همه. آقا من برم سر اصل مطلب... من دوست دارم تعداد تستم بره بالا ولی درسنامه و کتاب درسی خیلی وقتمو میگیره. به نظرتون منطقیه که بدون هیچ درس خوندنی برم سراغ تستا همه رو هم غلط بزنم ولی تو تست یاد بگیرم؟ یا نه؟ کلا چجوری میتونم بیخیال درس و درسنامه شم؟؟؟؟


خداوکیلی بستگی داره چقدر درسنامه خوندی

اگه مثلا بیای بگی خب حالا برم حد..... نه درسنامه وقت نیس برم تست
نه اینجوری غلطه

اگه قرار بود همه با تست یاد بگیرن که دیگه این همه انتشارات پول کاغذ نمیدادن درسنامه چاپ کنن :Yahoo (110): 

ولی مثلا نه کلیات یه چیزو فهمیدی نکته نمیخوای بخونی خب اونجوری خوبه موردی نداره

----------


## Morvarid80

> خداوکیلی بستگی داره چقدر درسنامه خوندی
> 
> اگه مثلا بیای بگی خب حالا برم حد..... نه درسنامه وقت نیس برم تست
> نه اینجوری غلطه
> 
> اگه قرار بود همه با تست یاد بگیرن که دیگه این همه انتشارات پول کاغذ نمیدادن درسنامه چاپ کنن
> 
> ولی مثلا نه کلیات یه چیزو فهمیدی نکته نمیخوای بخونی خب اونجوری خوبه موردی نداره


پسس در حد کتاب درسی همه رو بلد باشم ولی نکته های ریز تر و مهم ترو با تست یاد بگیرم؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> اینکه در تست یاد بگیری مثل این هست که بگی با درس نامه از خودم آزمون بگیرم...همینقدر غیر منطقی هست.


آخه واقعا تستام کمه.به زور ۱۲۰۰ تا میشه در هفته... بعد تا درسنامه میخونم دو سه روز بعدش یادم میره، دوباره برای زدن تستاش باید برم درسنامه بخونم

----------


## Believer

> سلام به همه. آقا من برم سر اصل مطلب... من دوست دارم تعداد تستم بره بالا ولی درسنامه و کتاب درسی خیلی وقتمو میگیره. به نظرتون منطقیه که بدون هیچ درس خوندنی برم سراغ تستا همه رو هم غلط بزنم ولی تو تست یاد بگیرم؟ یا نه؟ کلا چجوری میتونم بیخیال درس و درسنامه شم؟؟؟؟


بیشتر بستگی به درسی که داری میخونی داره درسته که هر چی تست بیشتر باشه بهتره ولیییی در صورتی که شما به مفهوم رسیده باشی اول خوب یاد بگیر مبحثو ( کلیات) بدون وسواس ولی واقعا مفهومو بگیر بعد هرچه زمان بود تست بزن . بازم میگم برا هر درس فرق داره مثلا زیست 3 ساعت بزار کل 1 درس کامل بخون بعد تست سراسری بعد کلا تست تالیفی قوی هر بخشی که میخونی دوباره جایی که غلط زدی برگرد خط کتابو بخون و نکات خوبشو بنویس . متاسفانه در 2 صورت زمان درسنامه خوندن زیاد میشه یا طرف وسواس داره یا مفاهیم بلد نیست و وسواس داره و کاریش هم نمیشه کرد باااید این وقت برای درسنامه گذاشته بشه

----------


## maryam6

*​من یه دوستی دارم که تراز ۷۰۰۰ قلمچی هستن اتفاقا خیلی وقت پیش منم همچین سوالی ازش پرسیدم ایشون گفت که مریم درسنامه خوندنت به هیچ وجه بیشتر از ۴۵ دقیقه نشه گفت زمان بگیر قشنگ که فقط همین تایم رو صرف درسنامه کنی چون درسنامه چیز زیادی نداره که یادت بده بقیه تایم اون درس رو تا میتونی تست بزن حتی اگه کم بزنی یا همشو غلط بزنی!*

----------


## Morvarid80

> بیشتر بستگی به درسی که داری میخونی داره درسته که هر چی تست بیشتر باشه بهتره ولیییی در صورتی که شما به مفهوم رسیده باشی اول خوب یاد بگیر مبحثو ( کلیات) بدون وسواس ولی واقعا مفهومو بگیر بعد هرچه زمان بود تست بزن . بازم میگم برا هر درس فرق داره مثلا زیست 3 ساعت بزار کل 1 درس کامل بخون بعد تست سراسری بعد کلا تست تالیفی قوی هر بخشی که میخونی دوباره جایی که غلط زدی برگرد خط کتابو بخون و نکات خوبشو بنویس . متاسفانه در 2 صورت زمان درسنامه خوندن زیاد میشه یا طرف وسواس داره یا مفاهیم بلد نیست و وسواس داره و کاریش هم نمیشه کرد باااید این وقت برای درسنامه گذاشته بشه


ممنونم عزیزم

----------


## Morvarid80

> بیشتر بستگی به درسی که داری میخونی داره درسته که هر چی تست بیشتر باشه بهتره ولیییی در صورتی که شما به مفهوم رسیده باشی اول خوب یاد بگیر مبحثو ( کلیات) بدون وسواس ولی واقعا مفهومو بگیر بعد هرچه زمان بود تست بزن . بازم میگم برا هر درس فرق داره مثلا زیست 3 ساعت بزار کل 1 درس کامل بخون بعد تست سراسری بعد کلا تست تالیفی قوی هر بخشی که میخونی دوباره جایی که غلط زدی برگرد خط کتابو بخون و نکات خوبشو بنویس . متاسفانه در 2 صورت زمان درسنامه خوندن زیاد میشه یا طرف وسواس داره یا مفاهیم بلد نیست و وسواس داره و کاریش هم نمیشه کرد باااید این وقت برای درسنامه گذاشته بشه


ممنونم عزیزم

----------


## Morvarid80

> *​من یه دوستی دارم که تراز ۷۰۰۰ قلمچی هستن اتفاقا خیلی وقت پیش منم همچین سوالی ازش پرسیدم ایشون گفت که مریم درسنامه خوندنت به هیچ وجه بیشتر از ۴۵ دقیقه نشه گفت زمان بگیر قشنگ که فقط همین تایم رو صرف درسنامه کنی چون درسنامه چیز زیادی نداره که یادت بده بقیه تایم اون درس رو تا میتونی تست بزن حتی اگه کم بزنی یا همشو غلط بزنی!*


اینم جالب بود

----------


## Morvarid80

مرسی همه  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## reza2018

> آخه واقعا تستام کمه.به زور ۱۲۰۰ تا میشه در هفته... بعد تا درسنامه میخونم دو سه روز بعدش یادم میره، دوباره برای زدن تستاش باید برم درسنامه بخونم


تراز آخرین آزمون آزمایشیت چند بود؟

----------


## Morvarid80

۵۴۹۷ سنجش

----------


## Morvarid80

هفته قبلشم ۴۸۵۸ گزینه۲

----------


## Bahador

> سلام به همه. آقا من برم سر اصل مطلب... من دوست دارم تعداد تستم بره بالا ولی درسنامه و کتاب درسی خیلی وقتمو میگیره. به نظرتون منطقیه که بدون هیچ درس خوندنی برم سراغ تستا همه رو هم غلط بزنم ولی تو تست یاد بگیرم؟ یا نه؟ کلا چجوری میتونم بیخیال درس و درسنامه شم؟؟؟؟


درسنامرو با سرعت بیشتر بخون و رو متنش حساس نشو(نیاز نیست کامل متوجه شی)،  بعد برو رو تستای اموزشی، این تستارو قشنگ تحلیل کن پاسخ نامشو. هر تستی که به نظرت مبحثشو خوب متوجه نشدی برو رو درسنامه و اون مبحث خاصو بخون.

----------


## Morvarid80

> درسنامرو با سرعت بیشتر بخون و رو متنش حساس نشو(نیاز نیست کامل متوجه شی)،  بعد برو رو تستای اموزشی، این تستارو قشنگ تحلیل کن پاسخ نامشو. هر تستی که به نظرت مبحثشو خوب متوجه نشدی برو رو درسنامه و اون مبحث خاصو بخون.


مرسی دوست عزیز. ولی تست آموزشی از کجا پیدا کنم؟ من واسه زیست دهم الگو واسه یازدهم خیلی سبز واسه دوازدهم هردوتاشو دارم ... اینا همش آموزشیه دیگه؟

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

سطحتون بنظرم درحدی نباشه ک بخواین درسنامه نخونین بهتره درسنامه رو بخونید ولی بدون حساسیت مثالاشو ی بار حل کنید بعد برید تو دل تستا.بنظرم درسنامه رو بیشتر از ی بار نخونید و سعی کنید مباحث کوچیگی ک ازش مشکل داری رو کلا از برنامه اون درسه جدا کنی و روزانه براش بین5تا15تست اختصاص بدی هر روز بزنی بعد از 2هفته شما استاد اون مبحث میشی

----------


## saj8jad

هم درسنامه رو *مختصر* بخونین و هم *بیشتر* تست بزنید

----------


## Bahador

> مرسی دوست عزیز. ولی تست آموزشی از کجا پیدا کنم؟ من واسه زیست دهم الگو واسه یازدهم خیلی سبز واسه دوازدهم هردوتاشو دارم ... اینا همش آموزشیه دیگه؟


بله اموزشی هستن،منظورم از اموزشی این بود که تستو به حالت ازمونی  زماندار نزن و رو تحلیلشون وقت بزار. کیفیت بهتر از کمیت و تعداد تسته

----------


## sina_u

> سلام به همه. آقا من برم سر اصل مطلب... من دوست دارم تعداد تستم بره بالا ولی درسنامه و کتاب درسی خیلی وقتمو میگیره. به نظرتون منطقیه که بدون هیچ درس خوندنی برم سراغ تستا همه رو هم غلط بزنم ولی تو تست یاد بگیرم؟ یا نه؟ کلا چجوری میتونم بیخیال درس و درسنامه شم؟؟؟؟


عاشق کسایی هستم که مستقیم میرن سر اصل مطلب  و به جای 50 خط 5 خط تایپ میکنن و مطلبو میرسونن. اما اگه یک خط هم مینوشتی تسلطت روی کتاب چقدر هست و چطور خوندیش و همینطور موقع درسنامه خوندن نکته برداری و ... هم انجام میدی  میتونست به شخصی که راهنماییت میکنه کمک کنه.
یا به این دلیل طول میکشه که کتابو خوب نفهمیدین و سرسری خوندین که مربوط میشه به اینکه کتاب مفهمومی نخوندین یا مربوط میشه به اینکه به متن تسلط نسبتا خوبی ندارین و مطالب درسنامه براتون تازگی داره.
در غیر اینصورت وقتی درسنامه رو میخونین باید مثل این باشه دارین روزنامه میخونین(چون اکثر متن درسنامه رو متن کتاب تشکیل داده) و سریع بخونینش ، بجز ترکیبی ها که معمولی بخونین نه سریع.

----------


## Morvarid80

> سطحتون بنظرم درحدی نباشه ک بخواین درسنامه نخونین بهتره درسنامه رو بخونید ولی بدون حساسیت مثالاشو ی بار حل کنید بعد برید تو دل تستا.بنظرم درسنامه رو بیشتر از ی بار نخونید و سعی کنید مباحث کوچیگی ک ازش مشکل داری رو کلا از برنامه اون درسه جدا کنی و روزانه براش بین5تا15تست اختصاص بدی هر روز بزنی بعد از 2هفته شما استاد اون مبحث میشی


مثلا من الآن نزدیک یک هفته هست هر روز دارم قلب میخونم. روز اول کتاب درسی رو خوندم؛ بعد سراسری ها رو زدم؛ بعد رفتم گفتار به گفتار علامت دار های خودمو بزنم؛ امروز دیدم هیچی یادم نیست تقریبا، رفتم از اول کتابو مرور کردم. درسنامه نخوندم چون یه بار آبان ماه تستای قلبو با درسنامه زده بودم...  خلاصه امروز یه بخشی از وقت مفیدمو مرور کتاب گرفت

----------


## Morvarid80

> هم درسنامه رو *مختصر* بخونین و هم *بیشتر* تست بزنید


روزنامه وار بخونم؟ یا یه بخشاییشو حذف کنم 
و یادگیریشو موکول کنم به تست زنی؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> بله اموزشی هستن،منظورم از اموزشی این بود که تستو به حالت ازمونی  زماندار نزن و رو تحلیلشون وقت بزار. کیفیت بهتر از کمیت و تعداد تسته


از اول کنکورم حتی یه تست زمان دار نزدم  :Yahoo (21):  حالا حالاها جای آموزش دارم من

----------


## Morvarid80

> عاشق کسایی هستم که مستقیم میرن سر اصل مطلب  و به جای 50 خط 5 خط تایپ میکنن و مطلبو میرسونن. اما اگه یک خط هم مینوشتی تسلطت روی کتاب چقدر هست و چطور خوندیش و همینطور موقع درسنامه خوندن نکته برداری و ... هم انجام میدی  میتونست به شخصی که راهنماییت میکنه کمک کنه.
> یا به این دلیل طول میکشه که کتابو خوب نفهمیدین و سرسری خوندین که مربوط میشه به اینکه کتاب مفهمومی نخوندین یا مربوط میشه به اینکه به متن تسلط نسبتا خوبی ندارین و مطالب درسنامه براتون تازگی داره.
> در غیر اینصورت وقتی درسنامه رو میخونین باید مثل این باشه دارین روزنامه میخونین(چون اکثر متن درسنامه رو متن کتاب تشکیل داده) و سریع بخونینش ، بجز ترکیبی ها که معمولی بخونین نه سریع.


تسلطم این شکلیه : تو مدرسه همیشه ۱۸ به بالا بوده نمره هام. تو آزمونای گزینه دو حدود ۳۰ میزدم بعد که تحلیل میکردم خودم به غلطام خندم میگرفت چون بلدشون بودم واقعا نمیدونستم با خودم چی فکر کردم سر جلسه که اون گزینه اشتباهو انتخاب کردم.هفته پیش تو آزمون سنجش بدون خوندن و مرور آنچنانی ۴۳ زدم... یادگیریم خوبه ولی حواس پرتم یعنی ذهنم همه جا هست الا سطر کتاب. احتمالا کلاس آقای حنیف عظیمی هم ثبت نام کنم

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

> مثلا من الآن نزدیک یک هفته هست هر روز دارم قلب میخونم. روز اول کتاب درسی رو خوندم؛ بعد سراسری ها رو زدم؛ بعد رفتم گفتار به گفتار علامت دار های خودمو بزنم؛ امروز دیدم هیچی یادم نیست تقریبا، رفتم از اول کتابو مرور کردم. درسنامه نخوندم چون یه بار آبان ماه تستای قلبو با درسنامه زده بودم...  خلاصه امروز یه بخشی از وقت مفیدمو مرور کتاب گرفت


اصلا با این تفکر جلو نرو ک اگه کتاب بخونی یا درسنامه وقتت هدر میره
برا ریاضی و فیزیک قبول دارم بیشتر تایمتون مثلا از دوساعت حدودا1.45بدین ب تست نهایت 30دقیقه بزارین رو درسنامه.
اما زیست بحثش جداس شما بر اساس درسای مختلف روشاتون باید تغییر کنه.زیستی رو ک میخونید(من نظام جدیدم فرضم اینه شما جدیدی)اول درسنامه نمیخواد بخونی میری متن کتاب رو میخونی هرجا نفهمیدی میری درسنامه رو میخونی وگرنه خیر.جای نکته نویسی سعی کن حاشیه نویسی کنی و مهم تر اینه نکات رو حفظ نکن طریقه اثبات نکات رو یاد بگیری ک خودت بتونی نکته تولید کنی و نیازی ب نوشتنشون نباشه.اتفاقا تو زیست باید سعی کن بیشترمتنو بخونی یعنی زیست کیفیت تست بیشتر مهم تا کمیت شما هرجلسه مطالعه ی ک داری دوبار کتابو بخونی با ی مقدار تست اون کمیت تست بیشتر دوران جمع بندیه ک میاد خودشو نشون میده اما زیست بیشتر تمرکز رو متن کتاب داشته باشی حالا اگه بیشتر خواستید طریقه زیست خوندن خودمو هم میگم شاید برای شما موثر باشه

----------


## WickedSick

اساسا تست چیزی مستقل از درس خوندن نیست!
قسمت زیادی از فهم و یادگیری هر درس با تسته!

----------


## Morvarid80

دوستان آخه مادرم خواسته(بخوانید گیر داده) که از فردا زیست دوازدهمو شروع کنم و بدون خوندن درسنامه و کتاب برم بزنم تو دل تستاااا. خودم دلم نمیخواد این کارو کنم. شاید برای درس ۱ که دوبار خوندم و تست زدمش قبلا این کارو بکنم ولی نه برای درسی که ۱بار خوندم و مسلط نیستم! واسه همین گفتم که نظرشما هم بدونم

----------


## Morvarid80

> اصلا با این تفکر جلو نرو ک اگه کتاب بخونی یا درسنامه وقتت هدر میره
> برا ریاضی و فیزیک قبول دارم بیشتر تایمتون مثلا از دوساعت حدودا1.45بدین ب تست نهایت 30دقیقه بزارین رو درسنامه.
> اما زیست بحثش جداس شما بر اساس درسای مختلف روشاتون باید تغییر کنه.زیستی رو ک میخونید(من نظام جدیدم فرضم اینه شما جدیدی)اول درسنامه نمیخواد بخونی میری متن کتاب رو میخونی هرجا نفهمیدی میری درسنامه رو میخونی وگرنه خیر.جای نکته نویسی سعی کن حاشیه نویسی کنی و مهم تر اینه نکات رو حفظ نکن طریقه اثبات نکات رو یاد بگیری ک خودت بتونی نکته تولید کنی و نیازی ب نوشتنشون نباشه.اتفاقا تو زیست باید سعی کن بیشترمتنو بخونی یعنی زیست کیفیت تست بیشتر مهم تا کمیت شما هرجلسه مطالعه ی ک داری دوبار کتابو بخونی با ی مقدار تست اون کمیت تست بیشتر دوران جمع بندیه ک میاد خودشو نشون میده اما زیست بیشتر تمرکز رو متن کتاب داشته باشی حالا اگه بیشتر خواستید طریقه زیست خوندن خودمو هم میگم شاید برای شما موثر باشه


پس شما طرفدار خوندن تشریحی هستید؟ روش و میانگین درصد خودتونم اگه ممکنه میشه بگید؟

----------


## sina_u

> تسلطم این شکلیه : تو مدرسه همیشه ۱۸ به بالا بوده نمره هام. تو آزمونای گزینه دو حدود ۳۰ میزدم بعد که تحلیل میکردم خودم به غلطام خندم میگرفت چون بلدشون بودم واقعا نمیدونستم با خودم چی فکر کردم سر جلسه که اون گزینه اشتباهو انتخاب کردم.هفته پیش تو آزمون سنجش بدون خوندن و مرور آنچنانی ۴۳ زدم... یادگیریم خوبه ولی حواس پرتم یعنی ذهنم همه جا هست الا سطر کتاب. احتمالا کلاس آقای حنیف عظیمی هم ثبت نام کنم


با فرض اینکه نظام جدیدی.
خودت داری میگی موقع خوندن کتاب حواست پرته.یعنی کتابو خوب نمیخونی. بهتره ساعتشو عوض کنی زمانی بخونی که تمرکز داری.
کتابو به هیچ وجه نباید سریع بخونی و رد بشی هر خطش نکته داره. 
تا روی کتاب مسلط نشی هرچی ترکیبی از درسنامه بخونی فایده نداره چون به سرعت فراموش میکنی.چون تسلط نداری تستهارو هم اشتباه میزنی مجبور میشی همه تستها رو علامت بزنی.
بهتره یکم درباره روشهای مطالعه هم جستجو کنی شاید روش مطالعت برای زیست مناسب نباشه.

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

> پس شما طرفدار خوندن تشریحی هستید؟ روش و میانگین درصد خودتونم اگه ممکنه میشه بگید؟


ن من طرفدار خوندن تشریحی نیستم اتفاقا زیاد تستم میزنم تو درس زیست فقط سبک درس خوندنم فرق میکنه ک اونم نگفتم برا شما جواب میده گفتم راه منم برید شاید نتیجه داد و گرنه شما تمام درسا رو باید تست بزنید تا تست نزنید چیزی دستتون نمیاد.من پیشنهاد میکنم شما ی مشاور بگیری خیلی بهتره اینجا هرکسی ی نظر متفاوت میده گیج میشید برید از ی دانشجوی پزشکی یا مشاور یا حالا هرکی بپرسید.تو زیستم درصدای قبلیم یادم نیست ک میانگین بگیرم ازشون اما سه تای قبلیش:60-80-82بود

----------


## mehrab98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Morvarid80


پس شما طرفدار خوندن تشریحی هستید؟ روش و میانگین درصد خودتونم اگه ممکنه میشه بگید؟



سلام با توجه به تراز ازمونات قبل هر کاری شما باید یه کار خیلی واجب انجام بدی 
تراز ازمونات در حد خیلی خوب نیستم احتمالا خودتم میدونی .. و جا داری ک خیلی ارتقاش بدی 
حالا اون کار واجب چیه... بشینی اسیب شناسی کنی ببینی مشکلت کجای کاره ... چرا ترازت تو ازمون کم میشه , مشکلت بلد نبودن درسه بی دقتیه یا کم تسلطی و زیاد غلط زدن... باید مهندسیش کنی اگه همه فاکتورا دخیلن اونوقته که میشه بر اساس علتی که پیدا شده میشه بهت پیشنهاد داد که تست بیشتر بزن یا درسنامه بیشتر بخون.
با توجه به ترازت و هیستوری ای که از نحوه درس خوندنت میگی نظر من اینه که تو درسنامه رو خوب یاد نگیری و بعد اگه درسنامه رو خوب یاد نگیری زدن تستا تا یجایی برات یادگیریه از یه جایی به بعد داری تستاتو  تلف میکنی...
بنابراین بهتره مشکلتو بشناسی 
اما اگه به میزانی ک درسنامه میخونی مطمئنی و فکر میکنی خوب در حد قابل قبول جون مطلبو میگیری اونوفت پیشنهاد من بیشتر تست زدن و البته بعد از اموزشی تست زدن... زدن تست زمانداره...
موفق باشی

*

----------


## saj8jad

> روزنامه وار بخونم؟ یا یه بخشاییشو حذف کنم 
> و یادگیریشو موکول کنم به تست زنی؟


ببین به صورت کلی *در فرآیند یادگیری* یک مبحث برای کنکور، مثلا در درسی مثل زیست شناسی، شما باید اول درسنامه اون موضوع رو بارها با دقت مطالعه کنید و ریز جزئیاتش رو دربیارید، بعدش بیاید تست های آموزشی بزنید که هدفش تکمیل کننده فرآیند یادگیری هستش، بعدش که بر موضوع مورد نظر مسلط شدید بیاید تست های استاندارد سنجشی و زمان دار بزنید

*در فرآیند مرور و جمع بندی* کنکور (که الان در این ایام هستیم و وقتش الانه) شما چون از قبل مطلب رو خوندی و مسلط هستی و الان صرفا میخوای مطلب یا مبحثی رو مرورش کنی و یادآوری بشه مجدد برات، میای از روی جزوت یا درسنامه کتاب به صورت مختصر و مفید مطالب کتابت رو مطالعه میکنی (نه خیلی عمیق و زمانبر و نه خیلی سرسری و سریع) بعدش هم بلافاصله میری تست میزنی با هدف تکمیل فرآیند مرورت یا جمع بندی و ...

----------


## Morvarid80

> ن من طرفدار خوندن تشریحی نیستم اتفاقا زیاد تستم میزنم تو درس زیست فقط سبک درس خوندنم فرق میکنه ک اونم نگفتم برا شما جواب میده گفتم راه منم برید شاید نتیجه داد و گرنه شما تمام درسا رو باید تست بزنید تا تست نزنید چیزی دستتون نمیاد.من پیشنهاد میکنم شما ی مشاور بگیری خیلی بهتره اینجا هرکسی ی نظر متفاوت میده گیج میشید برید از ی دانشجوی پزشکی یا مشاور یا حالا هرکی بپرسید.تو زیستم درصدای قبلیم یادم نیست ک میانگین بگیرم ازشون اما سه تای قبلیش:60-80-82بود


آخه مشاور دارم  :Yahoo (117):  ولی هیچی حالیش نیست  :Yahoo (1):  خودش این مسیرو نرفته اصلا رشته آنچنانی نخونده. واسه همین راهنمای خوبی نیست برامون.خیلی هم حواس‌پرته و همش درگیر بور و خرید دلارو.... هیچ روش خاصیبرای تست زیست بلد نیست. اگه بلد بود که از اول سال به جای حرفای متفرقه یادمون میداد...... آفرین درصداتونم خیلی خوبه. فعلا درصد ۸۰ برا من مثل رویاست....  پیامتون منو به تاپیک روش های مطالعه توسط استاد دانشگاه تهران راهنمایی کرد

----------


## Morvarid80

> *
> 
> 
> سلام با توجه به تراز ازمونات قبل هر کاری شما باید یه کار خیلی واجب انجام بدی 
> تراز ازمونات در حد خیلی خوب نیستم احتمالا خودتم میدونی .. و جا داری ک خیلی ارتقاش بدی 
> حالا اون کار واجب چیه... بشینی اسیب شناسی کنی ببینی مشکلت کجای کاره ... چرا ترازت تو ازمون کم میشه , مشکلت بلد نبودن درسه بی دقتیه یا کم تسلطی و زیاد غلط زدن... باید مهندسیش کنی اگه همه فاکتورا دخیلن اونوقته که میشه بر اساس علتی که پیدا شده میشه بهت پیشنهاد داد که تست بیشتر بزن یا درسنامه بیشتر بخون.
> با توجه به ترازت و هیستوری ای که از نحوه درس خوندنت میگی نظر من اینه که تو درسنامه رو خوب یاد نگیری و بعد اگه درسنامه رو خوب یاد نگیری زدن تستا تا یجایی برات یادگیریه از یه جایی به بعد داری تستاتو  تلف میکنی...
> بنابراین بهتره مشکلتو بشناسی 
> اما اگه به میزانی ک درسنامه میخونی مطمئنی و فکر میکنی خوب در حد قابل قبول جون مطلبو میگیری اونوفت پیشنهاد من بیشتر تست زدن و البته بعد از اموزشی تست زدن... زدن تست زمانداره...
> ...


مشکلم ساعت مطالعمه که کمه. من فوقش بتونم برای یه فصل زیست ۱۰۰ تا تست بزنم.. چون یکی در میون میزنم تستامو :Yahoo (2):  ولی حالا میخوام تغییر کنم میخوام بیشتر بخونم ولی سردرگمم که چیکار کنم. رو بعضی درسها که قبلا خوندم ولی تسلطم کمه هم درسنامه بخونم؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> ببین به صورت کلی *در فرآیند یادگیری* یک مبحث برای کنکور، مثلا در درسی مثل زیست شناسی، شما باید اول درسنامه اون موضوع رو بارها با دقت مطالعه کنید و ریز جزئیاتش رو دربیارید، بعدش بیاید تست های آموزشی بزنید که هدفش تکمیل کننده فرآیند یادگیری هستش، بعدش که بر موضوع مورد نظر مسلط شدید بیاید تست های استاندارد سنجشی و زمان دار بزنید
> 
> *در فرآیند مرور و جمع بندی* کنکور (که الان در این ایام هستیم و وقتش الانه) شما چون از قبل مطلب رو خوندی و مسلط هستی و الان صرفا میخوای مطلب یا مبحثی رو مرورش کنی و یادآوری بشه مجدد برات، میای از روی جزوت یا درسنامه کتاب به صورت مختصر و مفید مطالب کتابت رو مطالعه میکنی (نه خیلی عمیق و زمانبر و نه خیلی سرسری و سریع) بعدش هم بلافاصله میری تست میزنی با هدف تکمیل فرآیند مرورت یا جمع بندی و ...


ممنونم احتمالا همین کارو بکنم. در طول سال اینجوری بودم که اول درسنامه+کل تستا و بعد سری دوم کتاب درسی+علامت دار و سراسری 
واسه همین وقتی بچه ها میگن تست آموزشی، تست سنجشی من یکم گیج میشم ... لازمه تو یه درس دو تا کتاب تست داشته باشم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## wext82

درود  :Yahoo (4): 
خوب درس به درس فرق داره
دروس عمومی که معمولا درسنامه خاصی ندارن به غیر از عربی که اون هم زیاد وقت نمیگیره اگه قبلا یه نگاه مجمل بهش کرده باشی
درباره شیمی و فیزیک درسنامه بخون بعد تست بزن
ریاضی هم که فقط تست بزنی یاد میگیری فقط باید قبلش قوانین و فرمولا رو یاد گرفته باشی
زیست هم درسنامه خیلی سبز رو نخون چون طولانیه خیلی وقتتو میگیره(درباره میکرو اطلاع ندارم)...کتاب رو بخون اگه جایی متوجه نشدی از الا استفاده کن
باشد که رستگار شوی  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنونم احتمالا همین کارو بکنم. در طول سال اینجوری بودم که اول درسنامه+کل تستا و بعد سری دوم کتاب درسی+علامت دار و سراسری 
> واسه همین وقتی بچه ها میگن تست آموزشی، تست سنجشی من یکم گیج میشم ... لازمه تو یه درس دو تا کتاب تست داشته باشم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خواهش میکنم
فرق تست آموزشی و سنجشی رو بالا عرض کردم خدمتتون
خیر نیازی نیست دو تا کتاب تست داشته باشین 
البته برای زیست و شیمی اگر  دو منبع هم کسی داشته باشه اشکالی نداره ولی برای سایر دروس یک منبع کافی  هستش و نیاز به تعدد منابع نیست واقعا
شما اگر همون تست های قبلی رو هم مرور کنین به نظرم اوکیه، به هر حال هدف شما مرور حجم زیادی از مطالب و مباحثه

----------


## Zahra77

من امضا میدم به تک تکتون 
که کنکور دو هفته عقب میوفته 
و خیلی فرقی نداره براتون 
پس بشینین بخونین عوض این کارا
-_-

----------


## Morvarid80

> من امضا میدم به تک تکتون 
> که کنکور دو هفته عقب میوفته 
> و خیلی فرقی نداره براتون 
> پس بشینین بخونین عوض این کارا
> -_-


این جواب من نبود دوست عزیز ...ربطش به تاپیک چیه؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> درود 
> خوب درس به درس فرق داره
> دروس عمومی که معمولا درسنامه خاصی ندارن به غیر از عربی که اون هم زیاد وقت نمیگیره اگه قبلا یه نگاه مجمل بهش کرده باشی
> درباره شیمی و فیزیک درسنامه بخون بعد تست بزن
> ریاضی هم که فقط تست بزنی یاد میگیری فقط باید قبلش قوانین و فرمولا رو یاد گرفته باشی
> زیست هم درسنامه خیلی سبز رو نخون چون طولانیه خیلی وقتتو میگیره(درباره میکرو اطلاع ندارم)...کتاب رو بخون اگه جایی متوجه نشدی از الا استفاده کن
> باشد که رستگار شوی


مرسی

----------


## mehrab98

> مشکلم ساعت مطالعمه که کمه. من فوقش بتونم برای یه فصل زیست ۱۰۰ تا تست بزنم.. چون یکی در میون میزنم تستامو ولی حالا میخوام تغییر کنم میخوام بیشتر بخونم ولی سردرگمم که چیکار کنم. رو بعضی درسها که قبلا خوندم ولی تسلطم کمه هم درسنامه بخونم؟


تو اون فصلا اول برو سراغ تست اگ دیدی خیلی داری غلط میزنی و اصلا عملکرد خوبی تو تست نداری برو سراغ درسنامه

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

> آخه مشاور دارم  ولی هیچی حالیش نیست  خودش این مسیرو نرفته اصلا رشته آنچنانی نخونده. واسه همین راهنمای خوبی نیست برامون.خیلی هم حواس‌پرته و همش درگیر بور و خرید دلارو.... هیچ روش خاصیبرای تست زیست بلد نیست. اگه بلد بود که از اول سال به جای حرفای متفرقه یادمون میداد...... آفرین درصداتونم خیلی خوبه. فعلا درصد ۸۰ برا من مثل رویاست....  پیامتون منو به تاپیک روش های مطالعه توسط استاد دانشگاه تهران راهنمایی کرد


خوب مشاورتون رو عوض کنید سعی کنید یکی از دانشجو های پزشکی باشه ک بهتره

----------


## Morvarid80

> خوب مشاورتون رو عوض کنید سعی کنید یکی از دانشجو های پزشکی باشه ک بهتره


آخه نزدیک ۴ تومن هزینه کردم۰ :Yahoo (117):  دانشجو پزشکی بهترین گزینه برای مشاورست‌ .... واقعا الآن میفهمم باید یکی از همین تیمای مشاوره که تو اینستا تبلیغشونو میدیدم انتخاب میکردم

----------


## Morvarid80

> تو اون فصلا اول برو سراغ تست اگ دیدی خیلی داری غلط میزنی و اصلا عملکرد خوبی تو تست نداری برو سراغ درسنامه


ممنونم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

> آخه نزدیک ۴ تومن هزینه کردم۰ دانشجو پزشکی بهترین گزینه برای مشاورست‌ .... واقعا الآن میفهمم باید یکی از همین تیمای مشاوره که تو اینستا تبلیغشونو میدیدم انتخاب میکردم


نگران نباشید خیلی اگه میبینید حرفاش بدردتون نمیخوره ب اونا عمل نکنید پس با همین نکاتی ک بچه های انجمن میگن پیش برید سعی کنید گام های کوچیک بردارید هر بحثی ک میخواید بخونید رو کمش کنید تا خوب مطاب جا بیوفته.موفق باشین

----------


## Morvarid80

> نگران نباشید خیلی اگه میبینید حرفاش بدردتون نمیخوره ب اونا عمل نکنید پس با همین نکاتی ک بچه های انجمن میگن پیش برید سعی کنید گام های کوچیک بردارید هر بحثی ک میخواید بخونید رو کمش کنید تا خوب مطاب جا بیوفته.موفق باشین


ممنونم :Yahoo (9):  همچنین

----------


## Elias79

هم درس بخون هم تست بزن.قبلا از رفتن سر درسنامه و خوندن تست هایی که میخواهید بزنید رو مشخص کنید و تایم درس خوندنتون رو مشخص کنید.این مشخص کردن باعث میشه سریعتر برسید سر تست ها و زودتر تموم کنید.در ضمن از غلط زدن نترسید و سعی کنید تست هایی که غلط زدید یا نکته دار بودند رو در دفعات و تایم های بعدی اون درس دوباره بزنید و مرور کنید(یعنی تست پوششی) این مرور سبب میشه تعداد تستتون خیلی بیشتر بشه. خود من حدود ۳۰۰ تا تست در ۶-۷ ساعت میزدم(در روز های مدرسه) و حتی روزی بود که در ۱۰ ساعت ۶۰۰ تا تست زدم با وجود درسنامه خوندن بعضی درسها

----------


## Morvarid80

> هم درس بخون هم تست بزن.قبلا از رفتن سر درسنامه و خوندن تست هایی که میخواهید بزنید رو مشخص کنید و تایم درس خوندنتون رو مشخص کنید.این مشخص کردن باعث میشه سریعتر برسید سر تست ها و زودتر تموم کنید.در ضمن از غلط زدن نترسید و سعی کنید تست هایی که غلط زدید یا نکته دار بودند رو در دفعات و تایم های بعدی اون درس دوباره بزنید و مرور کنید(یعنی تست پوششی) این مرور سبب میشه تعداد تستتون خیلی بیشتر بشه. خود من حدود ۳۰۰ تا تست در ۶-۷ ساعت میزدم(در روز های مدرسه) و حتی روزی بود که در ۱۰ ساعت ۶۰۰ تا تست زدم با وجود درسنامه خوندن بعضی درسها


عالیه واقعا  :Yahoo (21):  به نظر خودت تسلطت بالاست؟ سرعتت بالاست؟ یا اینکه زیاد درگیر جزئیات و خوندن دقیق درسنامه و پاسخ تشریحیا نمیکنی خودتو؟

----------


## Elias79

> عالیه واقعا  به نظر خودت تسلطت بالاست؟ سرعتت بالاست؟ یا اینکه زیاد درگیر جزئیات و خوندن دقیق درسنامه و پاسخ تشریحیا نمیکنی خودتو؟


بیشتر از همون بار اول که پاسخ های تشریحی رو کامل و البته سریع میخونم دیگه به درسنامه ها و پاسخ ها اهمیت نمیدادم چون درس های تخصصی رو که هر روز داشتم و درس های عمومی هم اغلب یک روز در میون داشتم و هنگام زدن دوباره تست های غلط و نکته دار مباحث قبل که خیلی به مرور کردن و مخصوصا تسلطم کمک میکرد دوباره میدیدم.

----------


## saj8jad

> آخه نزدیک ۴ تومن هزینه کردم۰ دانشجو پزشکی بهترین گزینه برای مشاورست‌ .... واقعا الآن میفهمم باید یکی از همین تیمای مشاوره که تو اینستا تبلیغشونو میدیدم انتخاب میکردم


هر دانشجوی پزشکی لزوما مشاور خوبی نیست گرامی (هر گردی گردو نیست!)
دوستان در انتخاب مشاور بسیار باید دقت کرد

----------


## Morvarid80

> بیشتر از همون بار اول که پاسخ های تشریحی رو کامل و البته سریع میخونم دیگه به درسنامه ها و پاسخ ها اهمیت نمیدادم چون درس های تخصصی رو که هر روز داشتم و درس های عمومی هم اغلب یک روز در میون داشتم و هنگام زدن دوباره تست های غلط و نکته دار مباحث قبل که خیلی به مرور کردن و مخصوصا تسلطم کمک میکرد دوباره میدیدم.


خب مثلا من وقتی از اول درس شروع میکنم به تست زدن زیست، روز اول کل کتابو میخونم روز ۲ قسمت اول تستاشو و روز ۳ قسمت آخر تستاشو میزنم... اینجوری که تستای روز سوم مربوط به آخر فصله و من روز سوم با زدن اونا مطالب روز دوم برام مرور نمیشه

----------


## Morvarid80

> هر دانشجوی پزشکی لزوما مشاور خوبی نیست گرامی (هر گردی گردو نیست!)
> دوستان در انتخاب مشاور بسیار باید دقت کرد


درست میفرمایید :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Elias79

> خب مثلا من وقتی از اول درس شروع میکنم به تست زدن زیست، روز اول کل کتابو میخونم روز ۲ قسمت اول تستاشو و روز ۳ قسمت آخر تستاشو میزنم... اینجوری که تستای روز سوم مربوط به آخر فصله و من روز سوم با زدن اونا مطالب روز دوم برام مرور نمیشه


خوندن من اینطوری بود که یک گفتار اگه زیاد بود یا دو سه گفتار اگه کم بودن مشخص میکردم.تایمش  و تست هایی که باید بزنم رو مشخص میکردم بعد یک دور اون گفتار رو از رو کتاب درسی  سریع و با‌ دقت میخوندم و بعد میرفتم سراغ درسنامه اون گفتار و بعد از اون میرفتم سراغ تستها.اگه درست بود و هیچ ابهامی نبود یه دور سریع پاسخنامه رو میخوندم تا اگه نکته ای یا چیز اضافه ای داشت ببینم یا یادداشت کنم ولی اگه اشتباه بود و یا ابهام داشت پاسخنامه و به خصوص بخش های غلط و ابهام دار رو به دقت میخوندم و به کتاب ارجاع میدادم و از کتاب درسی اون جمله یا شکل یا هر چیز دیگه رو میدیدم و اگه نکته ای داشت یادداشت میکردم حتی اگه در این مرحله هم  پاسخ رو نفهمیده بودم 
میرفتم سر تست بعدی و چون زیسته واختصاصیه نهایتا روز بعد دوباره اون تست و اون نکته رو میدیدم چون گاهی اوقات هرچه سر یه نکاتی سعی میکردم بفممشون نمیشد ولی در دفعات بعدی که مرور میکردم راحت نکتش رو میگرفتم اگه بعد از این چند مرحله مرور هم نفهمیده بودم که دیگه ولش میکردم چون احتمالا خیلی دور از ذهن بوده .ولی اگه شما  نمیخواید ولش کنید میتونید از کسی که میدونتش بخواین که براتون توضیحش بده

----------


## Khali

Up

----------

